
Terrorists are using encryption. Our laws need to keep up with the technology - neumann
http://www.theage.com.au/federal-politics/political-opinion/terrorists-are-using-encryption-our-laws-need-to-keep-up-with-the-technology-20170610-gwotyg.html
======
Nomentatus
How's that law thing doing vs prostitution? I ask 'cause encryption can also
be a roll-your-own enterprise too, very much so: done on air-gapped computers
at each end; and just use XOR and a common random (one-time) pad at each end.
That's not very sophisticated - just perfectly secure. Maybe show you can
successfully eliminate prostitution merely by passing laws first, and then
impress me by unveiling laws that can do the same to prevent or open up any
and all encryption.

------
Majora320
Sounds like a politician who dosen't know how e2e encryption works... And
giving the government unfettered access to everyone's communications is a
terrible idea anyway; the whole "you-shouldn't-have-anything-to-hide"
mentality is BS.

